
TLDR pages: Simplified and community-driven man pages - signa11
http://tldr.sh/
======
JdeBP
For more, see

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7166257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7166257)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7308852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7308852)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10797303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10797303)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14985449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14985449)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13071636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13071636)

